# Transp./Highway Technical Conferences/Conventions



## emeschew (Jan 23, 2015)

Does anyone have a recommendation or suggestion regarding technical seminars, conventions, and conferences? Anything worth the time and money? I'm looking specifically for transportation/highway engineering topics, anything that would assist in PDH accrual is a plus.

Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 23, 2015)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=72531ff1b44b8a6c1b5ffbc225b1522b&amp;showforum=54


----------



## emeschew (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks, I guess I should expand on my original question. PDHs would be a great bonus, but my company is looking to grow our civil side so the ability to network/mingle would be the dominating factor.

Anything like World of Concrete, ACI's concrete convention etc...?


----------

